# Finding fishing friends



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Now with the pandemic how due you meet people to fish with. I was going to meet a guy at sleepy hollow this morning but my back went out. So I'm sure he won't call again being stud up at last minute.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Where do you live?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Lansing


----------



## Billydunn5 (Aug 12, 2020)

Any ice reports for lake Ovid? 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

They guy I talked to said they had 3 in. I was a Crego yesterday 1/2 in. ice


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

IMO...if he dropped you off his friend list because you wrenched your back...you need a new friend. 

Now...if you have a hot spot. " I " am happy to be a friend . 

Good luck and catch some fish. 


Worm Dunker said:


> Now with the pandemic how due you meet people to fish with. I was going to meet a guy at sleepy hollow this morning but my back went out. So I'm sure he won't call again being stud up at last minute.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to michigan sportsman Billy D:Welcome:
...
..
HEY WORM DUNKER...im in lansing,not too fond of sleepy hollow tho


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

We could have a thread for this. I have parkinson's and my wife prefers me not to go by myself. I either can get my one son or a life long friend to go. Today neither would go, so I went by my self. I had some problems drilling the holes. This old man walked over with his gas auger and finish drilling all the holes I wanted. Later in the morning I met a young man new to Lake Fenton, ended up fishing with him, and he drilled the holes, and I had more then enough bait to help him out. Its nice to find people to hang out with and help us as we get older.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I did a road trip checked 5 lakes in and around Lansing. Went east fished two hours never had a bite but most people did real well but I couldn't walk to where they were killing them. Won't name the last lake it gets pounded


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

As I was loading my stuff a local said he would have helped


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Pikestalker good luck with that I posted on Facebook for help even offered a unemployed guy 20.00 to help me set up my new shanty never could get any help I was so pissed I decided to sell or trade my stuff for used 4x4 truck


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Never fish with someone you don't trust enough to exchange phone numbers first


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

hows ice on lake fenton


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

pikestalker said:


> We could have a thread for this. I have parkinson's and my wife prefers me not to go by myself. I either can get my one son or a life long friend to go. Today neither would go, so I went by my self. I had some problems drilling the holes. This old man walked over with his gas auger and finish drilling all the holes I wanted. Later in the morning I met a young man new to Lake Fenton, ended up fishing with him, and he drilled the holes, and I had more then enough bait to help him out. Its nice to find people to hang out with and help us as we get older.


Pike , I can set ya up on a lake in waterloo , i know all about the son excuses x 2. PM me if interested


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Worm Dunker said:


> Now with the pandemic how due you meet people to fish with. I was going to meet a guy at sleepy hollow this morning but my back went out. So I'm sure he won't call again being stud up at last minute.


Mar would tan my hide if I was in the shanty with a stranger after sacrificing the holidays with social distancing. But if you happened to wander north one weekend (or some weekdays) with your gear, shoot me a message. Could set up in a spot together. I have a couple local spots I like. Waiting for the larger lakes to freeze yet, as well.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Worm Dunker said:


> how due you meet people to fish with.


I don't. I'm a rotten old curmudgeon that does not like anything new, or changes to the existing paradigm. Accordingly, I fish mostly by myself, and occasionally with my two long-time fishing friends.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

scubajay said:


> I don't. I'm a rotten old curmudgeon that does not like anything new, or changes to the existing paradigm. Accordingly, I fish mostly by myself, and occasionally with my two long-time fishing friends.


I'm not quite old enough to be a curmudgeon. But I also like to go solo. I'm becoming a "spur of the moment". I get a notion to go fishing and just grab a pole and a Plano box and go. I used to fish with a couple other folks. But more and more they want to make fishing an all day affair planned out 3 days in advance, and bring 5 poles, 3 tackle boxes and a potpourri of nets.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I got a call last night was asked to join some guys today. Meet them this morning got one step from truck tripped took a hell of a fall took two of them to get me back on my feet. Fished four hours not a bite they all got some fish mostly dinks. Surprising how much water 5 guys can cover. I never got a bite but was not to proud to beg going to have fish fry tonight. Thanks guys I had a great time and if can get out of bed will try again tommorow


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Sleepy hollow ice is definitely fishable now. Got out Sunday and found 6” in spots. The ice is extremely slippery! Bring some creepers or microspikes haha. I was slipping and sliding trying to pull a shanty. Haha


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Any fish


----------

